# Myrtle Beach in June



## motorcop1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Were going to be staying in MB in the middle of June for my nieces Graduation but after that it's time to fish! I think were going to be staying at Breakers is there anything close as far as piers go? We've only been to the area ounce before so I'm not real familiar with it. 

Any suggestions on surf (and what for) or pier (and what for)? We've also thought about renting a boat at Murrells Inlet.

We surf,troll,pier, and river fish here for salmon trout and steelhead but the saltwater thing is all new. 

I've been watching the forums on bait set ups and tips etc and have to say that you've got a great bunch of posters here! Thanks for the info!

And one more quick note.....hows the crabbing? Used to do it in Wa. state when I lived there but haven't done it since. Does it go with the tides here too?

Thanks in advance for any and all input (good that is)

John


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*hole*

there is good fishing at 35th ave north it is a public parking you need to get there early to park,we fished there last year and cough,red drum,black drum,spanish mac,and blues,finger mullet should be in the water if you can get a cast net,the spanish we cought were on live finger mullet, and the drum we cought on cut finger mullet and if your looking for a good pier try apache pier:fishing:


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Hopefully the fan turns off by then. If it does then it'll be pompano time... Some really top notch charters running out of MI if you want to go that route.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

The closest pier to you will be 14th Avenue, but it is short. I think of it more as an enhancement to the restaurant than a fishing pier. Having said that, you can still fish behind the breakers for Pompano and Drum. You should also be able to get some Spanish Mackerel at the end of the pier if the tide is near high and the water is clear. Their site even has a half price fishing pass.
http://www.pier14.com/index.php

Next pier is at 2nd Avenue. Not my favorite, but some folks think it is good. I object to all the rocks and trash on the bottom that eat my rigs up at a disturbing rate. Maybe if I were a little more skilled, I would not have that problem.
http://www.secondavenuepier.com/

Farther south is Springmaid and farther north is Apache. Both are long. Apache has a refreshment stand and rest rooms half way out. Apache is in Apache Campground and you have to pay $2 to park plus the fishing pass.
http://www.springmaidbeach.com/springmaid-pier.html
http://www.apachefamilycampground.com/pier.php

I tend to have more luck in the mornings regardless of tides, but I also have better luck 30 minutes before to 30 minutes after high tide. We had a nice Spanish Mackerel bite in the early afternoon at the end of April. Here is a link to Springmaid tides.
http://www.mobilegeographics.com:81/locations/3984.html

And here are the current conditions:
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=mros1

Have fun.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Garden City*

I am from NY and been down almost a week so far and have gone to
Garden City Pier 4 times and they are a friendly bunch of 
fishing people, Helpful and knowledgable bunch.....Hope this help you.....:fishing:


----------



## Mullet Tooth (May 19, 2009)

Surf fishing across from the Family Kingdom next to the swash has been pretty productive for me in the past. I would try to catch some finger mullet or use fresh shrimp. It's right around 6th avenue south. There's a boardwalk for easy access to the beach. 

I'm partial to The Pier @ Garden City because I work there, but all the piers have their pros and cons.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

motorcop1,

go to a local bait shop when you get there.get a two hook bottom rig with longshank#8's.go to a fish house and get 2lbs of small shrimp.bait the hooks with small pieces.each shrimp should provide 3 or 4 baits.cast in close or out far and wait.you should get plenty of whitting.spots may be around also.get some house autry seafood breader and see if the whitting are not some of the finest eating fish!The whitting usually hit hard with a tap tap tap or at times they will just take off with it.ive even had my line just go slack.fgish very early and then close to sunset when the beach traffic slows down.

in the middle of the day build a sand castle or put your rubber ducky float on and catch a wave!best of luck to ya!


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

oh yeah the crabbing!!take a little drive up to calabash.go before 3. earlier is better.go behind the restaurant that you would drive through if you keep driving at the end of the road.get one of those pyramid type traps.tie a fish in it or chicken. drop it down off of the dock.you will get all of the crabs you want.another spot is little river.easy to load up on crabs at either spot and no other tourist will know that except you!!well,....hahaha unless they read this! tides dont matter there.crabs pile under the docks where fish are cleanned!


----------



## motorcop1 (Apr 10, 2009)

What kind of crabs do you guys catch(in the water kind!!) Is there a kind to stay away from? I know that the dungeoness are preferred in the northwest (that's why you boil the red rocks after everyones had a few beers).

Thanks guys for the great information it's appreaciated. If anyone gets north and needs any info let me know and I'll do what I can. 

And believe me I'm listening cause if I can't have a game plan by the time we get there that means the others will want me to golf (not gonna happen!)

John


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

You can crab off any of the fishing piers or any pier you can gain access to. You don't need a license until July 1 when the new law goes into effect. You can have up to two traps/pots. Pay-to-fish piers usually limit you to 2 poles, 1 pole and one trap or 2 traps. We catch Blue Crabs and they have to be 5 in. min. point-to-point. Can't keep any females with eggs either, no matter what size.


----------



## BigReds4ever (Jan 14, 2009)

I am coming down June 13-20. I am pumped. I love freshwater fishing, but again the saltwater is foreign to me. I have been reading this forum since the first of the year. There is some really great info on here. Any more June specific info would be great.

Just a question, I read you should fish the last hour of the incoming tide and the first two hours of the outgoing tide. So, if say high tide is a 8:30 am, fish from 7:30 to 10:30, right? This might be a dumb question, but I just want to make my chances of success as high as possible.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I have a very specific formula regarding tides and fishing:

I go in the morning. I fish all day. I hit all the tide changes. 

Evan


----------



## catsfan9 (Mar 29, 2009)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I have a very specific formula regarding tides and fishing:
> 
> I go in the morning. I fish all day. I hit all the tide changes.
> 
> Evan


From dawn till whenever the wife calls me @ bed time


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

motorcop1 said:


> What kind of crabs do you guys catch(in the water kind!!) Is there a kind to stay away from? I know that the dungeoness are preferred in the northwest (that's why you boil the red rocks after everyones had a few beers).
> 
> Thanks guys for the great information it's appreaciated. If anyone gets north and needs any info let me know and I'll do what I can.
> 
> ...


we catch blue crabs for eating. remember don't get tricked by pier operators. the best places to catch them are in the salt marsh docks. u can catch them from piers but it is really not worth paying 6 dollars to go crabbing when ur more likely to catch mroe crabs at a free location(ex 54th avenue north dock facing the marsh)


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

bluefish is correcto on that one!bottom fishing all along the grandstrand is really good.trust me-two hook bottom rig 1-2 oz sinker and little pieces of shrimp.imho tides dont matter for bottom fishing for whitting.if caught fish there on all tides and inbetween.chunk it out and be patient.bam! fishon!ill be there june also and each year i rack up on spots and whitting.if pompano are in this rig will get them!they are TASTY AS WELL! UM I CAN ALREADY TASTE THEM!!BEST OF LUCK TO YA!


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Funny Bluefish. I always thought "dock" and "pier" were the same thing. I didn't realize that one cost $6 and the other was free.


----------



## motorcop1 (Apr 10, 2009)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I have a very specific formula regarding tides and fishing:
> 
> I go in the morning. I fish all day. I hit all the tide changes.
> 
> Evan


I like that idea...


----------



## motorcop1 (Apr 10, 2009)

pogey moe said:


> bluefish is correcto on that one!bottom fishing all along the grandstrand is really good.trust me-two hook bottom rig 1-2 oz sinker and little pieces of shrimp.imho tides dont matter for bottom fishing for whitting.if caught fish there on all tides and inbetween.chunk it out and be patient.bam! fishon!ill be there june also and each year i rack up on spots and whitting.if pompano are in this rig will get them!they are TASTY AS WELL! UM I CAN ALREADY TASTE THEM!!BEST OF LUCK TO YA!


What's the grandstrand?


----------



## Mullet Tooth (May 19, 2009)

motorcop1 said:


> What's the grandstrand?


That's what they call the beach from Little River to Murrells Inlet.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

hahahaha whats the grandstrand!!!!!!? it once was a family oriented laid back stretch of beach.icecream shops,amusement parks,lots of fun.Now its a frippin knot of traffic,overpriced "fun" and crowd!!but dont worry-you cant see anyof that for the ugly high rises that have ruined the old charm of the "ungrand strand"


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

pogey moe said:


> hahahaha whats the grandstrand!!!!!!? it once was a family oriented laid back stretch of beach.icecream shops,amusement parks,lots of fun.Now its a frippin knot of traffic,overpriced "fun" and crowd!!but dont worry-you cant see anyof that for the ugly high rises that have ruined the old charm of the "ungrand strand"


Says the guy from sweet-a$$ Belmont, NC while posting in the south carolina fishing forum. 

I tell you what poggey, you stay out of the strand then I'll stay out of belmont. Deal?


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

try myrtle beach state park pier. The King guys out there are topnotch although last year you could barely get a spanish out before a spinner got it. If you kingfish, and the sharks havent moved in this year youll be with a good crowd, family types and no drunk arguements. We also caught spadefish along with the regular pier fare. There is also a good spots to surf fish near that pier and if you walk around a little I think it is pretty obvious. I didnt try it but you could see from the pier. I wouldnt take my heavers though, not there to fish on the beach there. You could also take a day trip to ocean Isle or sunset to fish and I think the state record whiting, if it still hold is about a hour south at pawleys. There is an inlet at the south end that is a good place, easy beach parking at the inlet, and not crowded. For me when I am down I like to get out of the crowds to surf fish because I dont know the area well anymore and I dont know the beaches that well either.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

hahahahaha! no---actually FROM north myrtle beach!6mos.belomont-6months oakisland!dont care for the strand anymore ,too commercialized!


----------



## bighits (Jun 14, 2009)

surfsidesativa said:


> Says the guy from sweet-a$$ Belmont, NC while posting in the south carolina fishing forum.
> 
> I tell you what poggey, you stay out of the strand then I'll stay out of belmont. Deal?


haha, I feel him on the traffic part... Lovin the username btw...


----------



## swamy (Jun 21, 2009)

we are coming down in early july from baltimore. we are familiar with the area and would like directions to some nice crabbing locations in the myrtle beach and surrounding areas. also, any good fishing spots would be nice. thanks


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Take all the advice in this thread and don't forget to enjoy your vacation!:fishing:


----------

